
Ask HN: Why does DocuSign auto scroll to the next signature page? - tqi
I get that it helps with completion rate, but seems to be purposely hostile toward the user actually reading the any of terms to which they are agreeing.
======
sethammons
I read the whole doc first. Normal scrolling works. Then I use the auto scroll
to speed up signing and to ensure I didn’t miss a signature.

------
ilyas121
How is it hostile?

~~~
idoh
Because the idea is that people should read contracts before signing them.
Instead, DocuSign is making it easier to just blast through and sign the
contract.

~~~
ilyas121
I see what you mean. How much is it people representing themselves vs. other
lawyers? Like I could see people trusting their own representation and
speeding through signatures.

